# Profibus: Schirmstrommessung ergibt recht hohen Wert



## Lernwilliger32 (17 September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe eine Frage zur Schirmstrommessung an Profibuskabeln, speziell in Verbindung mit vielen Frequenzumrichtern.
Wir haben bei uns in der Anlage eine Reihe von Frequenzumrichtern (15 Stück) die mittels Profibus an die CPU angebunden sind. 
Wir hatten am Wochenende einen kurzen (msek-Bereich) Busausfall eines Segments. Ich habe jetzt testweise mit der Stromzange 
im eingestellten Frequenzbereich von 40 Hz - 1kHZ einen Strom von 138 mA gemessen. Jetzt weiss ich leider nicht, ob und welche Richtwerte es gibt im Bezug auf Schirmstrom und eventuelle Störungen des Busses.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Erfahrungswerte geben?


----------



## hans.mustermann (17 September 2013)

Hallo,

Der Schirmstrom sollte nur wenige Milliampere betragen. 138mA scheinen mir etwas viel. Eine Möglichkeit ist einen zusätzlichen Potentialausgleich zu verlegen. Im Falle das dies nicht möglich ist könnte man RC-Kombination anbringen.

Empfehlen kann ich dir die Busgeschwindigkeit zu überprüfen. Kredo ist ... so langsam wie möglich so schnell wie nötig.

Diese Maßnahmen können jedoch nur kurzfristige Maßnahmen sein. Beim nächsten Anlagenstillstand sollten die Signale mit einem Oszi oder Analyser geprüft werden um evtl. defekte Stecker / Kabel / Teilnehmer usw. zu finden.

Viel Erfolg.

Gruß


----------



## König (17 September 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab mal gehört, dass Ströme bis 40mA akzeptabel sind. Bei allem was darüber geht müssen zusätzlich Maßnahmen getroffen werden.


----------



## SPS-Henry (17 September 2013)

Hallo,

Der Schirmstrom sollte ca.40mA (mit Leckstromzange gemessen) sein. Wichtig sind Schirmschellen an den FUs für das DP-Kabel und Potenzialausgleich mit 16m³ CU zu den FUs. 

mfg


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (18 September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Die Literatur sagt: 1-3 mA. Aus der Erfahrung reichen schon 1 mA und 15MHz. Also hohe Frequenzen sind für die Elektronik gefährlich. Beim Profibus ist ca. 70kHz. bis 30MHzist der sensible Bereich. Die Literaturwerte lassen sich leider aber nicht umsetzen, und von den Stromzangen gibt es nur eine weltweit die bis 200 MHZ geht. Bei 200 MHz werden noch ca. 30% vom Nennwert angezeigt. Diese haben wir durch umfangreiche Messungen bei uns im Labor ausgewählt und ins eigene Programm aufgenommen. Wenn wir eine neue Zange auf dem Markt entdecken wird diese sofort von uns untersucht. Bisher haben wir alle anderen verworfen.
Auf der anderen Seite haben wir schon im Jahr 1999 den Profibus mit einer Stripline auf seine Stabilität untersucht und so wissen wir auf was wir achten müssen.

Auf diese Grundlage haben wir uns auf einen Erfahrungswert von 10 mA/Kabel, 20mA für beide Kabel festgelegt und haben damit seit 2007 keinen Busfehler mehr gehabt. Bei Frequenzumrichter darf der Wert höher sein, da die Geräte mehr aushalten.
Das prüfen wir mit einer H-Feld Sonde und der Betrachtung der Signalpegel.

Die Schirmströme haben mehrere Ursachen. Die am meisten auftreten sind:
1) magnetische Felder durch Schirmleitung und Gehäusemasse. Beides zusammen bildet eine Masseschleife.
2) Kondensatoren die Ströme auf Masse ableiten
3) Potentialdifferenzen
4) Kabelunsymmetrie
5) usw.

Dabei sind bei großen Anlagen (Fläche und Leistung) die Querschnitte für die Masseverbindung stärker als bei Kleinanlagen auszulegen.

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer

HLG@i-v-g.de


Besuchen Sie uns auch auf Facebook: 

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/GoehringerIVG

Besuchen Sie uns auch auf Youtube:
Wie erkenne ich defekte Stecker http://youtu.be/hs0UykbN7BY
Wie erkenne ich störende Induktivitäten http://youtu.be/gwjIAuNe_-M
Wie erstelle ich ein Prüfprotokoll mit dem NetTest II http://youtu.be/xVIe6Q9ALDM
Wie erstelle ich ein Prüfprotokoll mit dem PBT4 http://youtu.be/koifs9xJ26s
Wie erstelle ich ein Prüfprotokoll mit dem PBT3 http://youtu.be/RRqoJkgBPmc


----------



## Lernwilliger32 (18 September 2013)

Moin,

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antworten.
Wir haben gestern bei der Begehung der Anlage weitaus höhere Ströme gemessen und mangelnden bzw. fehlenden Potenzialausgleich festgestellt. Sowohl direkt an den FU´s als auch im Schaltschrank. Da wir die Anlage nicht einfach herunterfahren können, wird nun eine Bestandsaufnahme gemacht und beim nächsten geplanten Stillstand wird dies nachgeholt.


----------



## ducati (18 September 2013)

SPS-Henry schrieb:


> 16m³ CU



darf ich davon etwas abhaben?


----------



## Ottmar (18 September 2013)

Hi!



ducati schrieb:


> darf ich davon etwas abhaben?



Nein, das soll doch nur bedeuten, dass man es hier natürlich bei einer langen Strecke leichter hat.
Da reicht dann vielleicht ein 0,5mm² für den Potentialausgleich.

Wenn die Strecke allerdings nur  1-2 Meter beträgt.... .... ... ... ... 


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Boxy (18 September 2013)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ...
> von den Stromzangen gibt es nur eine weltweit die bis 200 MHZ geht.  So haben wir uns auf einen Erfahrungswert von 10 mA/ Kabel festgelegt und haben damit seit 2007 keinen Busfehler mehr gehabt.




Mich würde hier einmal die Herstellerinfos interessieren!


----------



## SPS-Henry (18 September 2013)

Ottmar schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lt. Installationsanleitung von Danfoss ist 4mm² vorgeschrieben. Das haben sie jetzt bei der neuen 300er Serie auf 16 mm² nach oben korrigiert.
Wir benutzen zur Schirmstrommessung eine Zange von Indusol siehe hier: http://www.indu-sol.com/de/diagnosetools/profibus/leckstrommesszange.html

mfg
SPS-Henry


----------



## van (19 September 2013)

Boxy schrieb:


> Mich würde hier einmal die Herstellerinfos interessieren!



auf seiner Website bietet Göhringer zwei Zangen an

Digitale Leckstromzange AC50A  für Profibus
http://www.hlg.homepage.t-online.de/cms//index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=9&Itemid=50

Digitale AC/DC-Stromzange CHB35  für ASi
http://www.hlg.homepage.t-online.de/cms//index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=95&Itemid=15

Im Datenblatt sind aber bei nur mit 40Hz bis 1kHz angebeben.

Wenn ich mich noch richtig ans SPS-Forum Treffen erinnere ist das mit den 200MHz eine nicht dokumentierte Funktion ?!?!?


----------

